# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] I/c p2808a1

## kwstas800

Ψαχνω το i/c 2808a1. Αν το εχει καποιος απο Θεσσαλονίκη καινούργιο ή μεταχειρισμενο  με ενδιαφερει αμεσα! Το φορανε τα turbo x και τα clevo λαπτοπ

----------


## wow

http://laptop-keyboard.gr/index.php/...roller-ic.html

http://www.laptop-parts.gr/Electroni...CONTROLLER.htm

----------

